# Best place to buy ladder & type



## pitterpat (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm looking to purchace a new extension ladder, 20 ft. What's the best plsce to purchase one Lowes, Homer, Menards or there's a guy here named Ladder Man. Also what's the better more useful one for me to purchase alum or fiberglass. I use it for general stuff, cleaning gutters, putting up gutter guards, some interior painting and that's about it.

Thanks,


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Check out this thread, http://contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=4654

Bet ya didn't know there was a home boy shopping network.

Bob


----------



## pitterpat (Sep 25, 2005)

Talked to a guy painging in my neighborhood....he told me best place was a pawn shop. i went to 4 pawn shops today, got a good 24' fiberglass ladder 300# rated ladder for $119 + tax. 
I think I got a deal.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Great idea! I think I'll try that out...


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2005)

As far as material, I would only buy a fiberglass ladder if you are going to work near any electrical wires. Spend the extra money on a heavy duty type 1A (300lb rating, orange in color). They are currently going for about $210-225 for a 24ft. extension type 1A at Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I only use Type 1A fiberglass ladders, whether step or extension. I like to feel sturdy up there.

I always check pawn shops, and ebay has some deals too if you watch closely. I bought a brand new 10' twin-stepladder for $150 off ebay.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I picked up a Werner mini 4ft high scaffold of ebay for 40.00 bucks. It's on wheels and folds up for a suit case type carry. Like it!

Bob


----------

